# Recall



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

For those of you with poos with selective hearing which Benson suffers from my OH has what is a unique way of getting Benson to come back to him, he plays dead (OH not Benson) he actually lies on the floor not moving (even in the snow) apparently Benson cant resist coming back to see whats up ( wish I had seen this). Does anyone else do something unusual to get their poos to come back?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

when Lady first wouldnt stop coming back our trainer told us to drop to the ground. it makes them come back to see what the heck is going on. lol....now we just turn and walk the other way and she comes running but her recall is actually quite good


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Benson is so cute! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

If I feel my girls are wondering to Farr from me ( more so inca ). I will hide either in long grass or behind a bush or tree, it's amazing how quick they come flying back when they can see you. The problems is with 3 or 4 dogs you need to time it perfect or keep one of them with you so they don't give the game away. 


Had inca run back and forth twice till she found me. But it backfired the first time I tried it when she was a puppy as when she couldn't see me she started running home. Lol think we both got a fright that day as she got a long distance from me before she worked out she had left me, I was on a school pitch so when I called my voice must have been bouncing off the school and confused her.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Tried to upload a photo of his hair cut but could only get the one above to work, will keep trying.(took some getting used to but now quite like it and so much easier to dry him off when he has been out in the rain!!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Another trick is to look as if you have found something really interesting on the ground, keep poking about, maybe sounding as if you have found something exciting - they are nosey little things and usually come over to look. My problem is actually getting Dudley's attention, if I have that, his recall is pretty good anyway, If I don't I could be imitating a dead fly on my back with legs wiggling in the air and he wouldn't even notice!! Glad you have something that works for Benson - who cares about looking daft!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki's recall has always been brilliant, but the last couple of weeks we have had the occasional selective hearing thing... When she was poorly and on a very restricted diet I didn't take any treats out with me - and she also became very interested in finding disgusting things to supplement her bland diet with...
I've been much more up beat and taken a toy out with me, calling her back in for a mad game with squeaky duck. Also today when she ignored my 'come' I bellowed *SIT* with my emergency stop hand signal - she sat immediately  I then went and praised her where she was, before backing off and calling her to me. She came straight away - but obviously I had already got her focus.
The funny thing was I then noticed that Inzi, who had been happily chasing her ball when I bellowed, was still frozen in her emergency stop - so I had to walk back up the field to release her and we then had to hunt for her ball!!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh Inzi, what an obedient little 'poo! And well done Kiki


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Kody is 18 months now and were still working on recall. Taking the good treats out with me will normally do the trick.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Tee hee he looks so naughty


----------

